# Gli uomini ...



## Circe (14 Giugno 2014)

Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.



Ciao carissima, non so tu, ma io neppure a quello mi posso aggrappare. Nonostante lavoroo figli e rogne non ero mai stanca e non ricordo di avere mai detto di no a mio marito. Balle, tradiscono perchè vogliono assaggiare altro.

Ho un amica qui al mare che ha dieci anni meno di me, un bel marito, quella si sempre stanca e distruttra, una storia assurda di lavoro, lui da quello che ho capito vorrebbe sempre, lei mai, morta, eppure lui è uno dei pochi uomini fedeli fedeli che conosco, intransigente sul matrimonio. 

Non dovrebbero sposarsi i tipi come mio marito, il tuo, quello di Diletta, per loro è un gioco tradire, non si rendono conto del male che hanno fatto.

Anche tante donne però farebbe meglio a restare nubili.


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.


Invece di metterti un sorriso finto, perché non rispondi a questi uomini che potrebbero farsi carico di metà dei lavori domestici (figli compresi, se queste lavorano),così la moglie avrebbe metà delle scuse in meno?
Non riesco a capire il perché fingere quando la cosa ti da fastidio?


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, non so tu, ma io neppure a quello mi posso aggrappare. Nonostante lavoroo figli e rogne non ero mai stanca e non ricordo di avere mai detto di no a mio marito. Balle, tradiscono perchè vogliono assaggiare altro.
> 
> Ho un amica qui al mare che ha dieci anni meno di me, un bel marito, quella si sempre stanca e distruttra, una storia assurda di lavoro, lui da quello che ho capito vorrebbe sempre, lei mai, morta, eppure lui è uno dei pochi uomini fedeli fedeli che conosco, intransigente sul matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo, forse non doveva sposarsi una donna che li metteva su un piedistallo. Magari con una che gli faceva trovare il bel cumulo di camicie da stirare, altrimenti non ne avrà più, sarebbe stato diverso...


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, forse non doveva sposarsi una donna che li metteva su un piedistallo. Magari con una che gli faceva trovare il bel cumulo di camicie da stirare, altrimenti non ne avrà più, sarebbe stato diverso...



Hai sbagliato moglie, io non cucino, non faccio la spesa, non mi sono mai dannata per lui, mai messo su un piedistallo, ma da li ad aspettarmi un tradimento di anni ce ne vuole.


----------



## Eliade (14 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato moglie, io non cucino, non faccio la spesa, non mi sono mai dannata per lui, mai messo su un piedistallo, ma da li ad aspettarmi un tradimento di anni ce ne vuole.


Ho sbagliato nick...e continuo a non ricordarlo...ma credo inizi sempre con la d...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.


Qui (e non c'è motivo per raccontare balle. Se ci sono ditemeli) sono molti di più i casi di mariti che latitano da quel lato.
Per questione d'immagine ci sono donne che amano rappresentarsi come assatanate e altre come martiri della vita e del sesso, mentre difficilmente gli uomini sbandiereranno di non aver molta voglia.
Io non costruirei teorie su discorsi da bar o da macchinetta del caffè.


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui (e non c'è motivo per raccontare balle. Se ci sono ditemeli) sono molti di più i casi di mariti che latitano da quel lato.
> Per questione d'immagine ci sono donne che amano rappresentarsi come assatanate e altre come martiri della vita e del sesso, mentre difficilmente gli uomini sbandiereranno di non aver molta voglia.
> Io non costruirei teorie su discorsi da bar o da macchinetta del caffè.


Infatti, spesso sono proprio loro i primi ad addormentarsi davanti alla tv mentre tu ancora stiri o prepari i vestiti per i bambini per il giorno dopo o fai mille altre cose in casa.

Sono più per il parlare che per il fare molti.

Almeno in quello mio marito ha sempre taciuto. Mai un reclamo. Caso mai avrei dovuto reclamare io visto le ore piccole che faceva per la musica e poi in settimana doveva recuperare le forze!

Certo, somigliassero tutte alla mia amica poveri uomini, ma spero sia un eccezione!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti, spesso sono proprio loro i primi ad addormentarsi davanti alla tv mentre tu ancora stiri o prepari i vestiti per i bambini per il giorno dopo o fai mille altre cose in casa.
> 
> Sono più per il parlare che per il fare molti.
> 
> ...


Il mio dormiva ma aveva motivo di essere stanco :incazzato:


----------



## giorgiocan (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> del sesso, mentre difficilmente gli uomini sbandiereranno di non aver molta voglia.


D'altra parte è su questo forum che credo di aver letto che "quelli che ti dicono che nella vita non c'è solo il sesso sono i peggiori, una condanna"...


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Giugno 2014)

Ma io nn vedo tutta questa differenza netta... non credo siano solo gli uomini così vogliosi...anzi spesso è al contrario. .. e poi a volte si passa per la ninfomane di turno... diciamo che la vecchia tradizione italiana vuole  che l'uomo pensi solo al sesso... ma vedendo la realtà è tutt'altra cosa! Come è giusto che sia... dai non ci credo che nella tua compagnia loro siano sempre a tiro e le donne stanche... non è una questione di donne o uomini ma personale. .


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio dormiva ma aveva motivo di essere stanco :incazzato:


Il mio negli ultimi sei anni due. Orchestra e cantante!

Ovviamente ci e' riuscito ancora meglio dal 2009 non avendo più il lavoro.....dal 2007 un tour de force.  
Quindi cardiogramma problemi di pressione visite e la cretina   che si preoccupava.....oggi me ne infischio.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Gli uomini sono esseri inutili. Non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono esseri inutili. Non c'è altro da dire.


Non tutti dai.......siamo noi a sbagliare nel valutarli. 

Io sicuramente.    Mi avevano ben informata.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono esseri inutili. Non c'è altro da dire.


Ma finiscila


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.


Ma mica il mondo intero è disposto a darcela eh?
Voglio dire...

Sai tanti anni fa tuonava sull'altare un baldo frate...

Pensate a quel giovane che tra tutte le donne ne sceglie una 
e si impone di esserle fedele...
Rinuncia a tutte le altre donne del mondo...

Di fianco a me, all'organo c'era woody...
compagno di mille celie...

E fa...
Ma se togliamo:
Le vecie, le gobe, le ciompe..le storte, le antipatiche....e tutte quelle che non ce la danno
vedrai che la rinuncia si riduce a gran poca cosa eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui (e non c'è motivo per raccontare balle. Se ci sono ditemeli) sono molti di più i casi di mariti che latitano da quel lato.
> Per questione d'immagine ci sono donne che amano rappresentarsi come assatanate e altre come martiri della vita e del sesso, mentre difficilmente gli uomini sbandiereranno di non aver molta voglia.
> Io non costruirei teorie su discorsi da bar o da macchinetta del caffè.


IOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Io non ne ho nessuna vogliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Anzi non ghin posso pììììììììììììììììììì

Done lasceme in pace par farvor....

Che dopo aver fatto na indigestione di quele robe lì...

Ah grandio
Quanto rivaluti

La dimensione spirituale....

Io lo sbandiero
non ne ho quasi più voglia 

e non mi interessa

e c'è più spazio nella mente per altre cose no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono esseri inutili. Non c'è altro da dire.



Ok...
Ma vuoi mettere quanto sono perniciose le done allora?
EH?

Per l'udito di un uomo?
Per cosa credi che i mariti perdano i capelli eh?

Sai tu che significa
anni e anni dello stesso disco?

Della stessa musica?

Noi almeno non facciamo danni no?

E ci accontentiamo di poco...

E diciamola sta roba...eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma vuoi mettere quanto sono perniciose le done allora?
> EH?
> 
> ...


Siete inutili. Già solo il fatto che non riuscite a fare due cose insieme lo dimostra.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Siete inutili. Già solo il fatto che non riuscite a fare due cose insieme lo dimostra.


Però intanto ci correte dietro
e ci lasciate le penne :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quello che vi frega è:

La curiosità...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però intanto ci correte dietro
> e ci lasciate le penne :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Quello che vi frega è:
> ...



:mrgreen:  Hey ma lo sai che uno nuovo (lo chiamano Dipsy) ha detto che si vede subito che sono curiosa? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> :mrgreen:  Hey ma lo sai che uno nuovo (lo chiamano Dipsy) ha detto che si vede subito che sono curiosa? :mrgreen:



Donna Anna
Non sperar, se non m’uccidi,
Ch’io ti lasci fuggir mai, ecc.

Don Giovanni
Donna folle! indarno gridi!
Chi son io tu non saprai.

Leporello
(Che tumulto! o ciel, che gridi!
Il padron in nuovi guai!)

Donna Anna
Gente! servi! al traditore! Scellerato!

Don Giovanni
Taci, e trema al mio furore! Sconsigliata!

Leporello
(Sta a veder che il libertino mi farà precipitar.)

Donna Anna
Come furia disperata, ti saprò perseguitar.

Don Giovanni
(Questa furia disperata mi vuol far precipitar.)

[video=youtube;RdmXHqnILOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdmXHqnILOQ[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna Anna
> Non sperar, se non m’uccidi,
> Ch’io ti lasci fuggir mai, ecc.
> 
> ...


Ma che c'entra?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?


Non lo so...
Ma se leggi il DOn Giovanni
Sto uomo inutile

riesce a mettere a ferro e a fuoco
l'intero universo femminile no?

[video=youtube;wq03ic1aMZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq03ic1aMZE[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;4nP6yqADn8A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nP6yqADn8A[/video]


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono esseri inutili. Non c'è altro da dire.


In effetti da quando hanno inventato i vibratori...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mica il mondo intero è disposto a darcela eh?
> Voglio dire...
> 
> Sai tanti anni fa tuonava sull'altare un baldo frate...
> ...


In effetti per  noi è la vera rinuncia... alle possibilità che abbiamo... però meglio coglierle!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io mi sposo pure per trombare regolarmente, come prevede il contratto che andrò a firmare.
> 
> A proposito...
> 
> Per adempiere ai doveri coniugali c'è uno standard minimo da rispettare?


Ma c'è scritto davvero?


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma c'è scritto davvero?


Certo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non è scritto esplicitamente nel codice
> civile ma secondo la giurisprudenza è un diritto-dovere di entrambi.
> 
> La mancanza del sesso, senza giustificazione valida, viene considerata un'offesa alla dignità della persona e può comportare l'addebito di una eventuale separazione.


Diritto... E se l'altro non vuole come si fa? Lo si obbliga?


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Diritto... E se l'altro non vuole come si fa? Lo si obbliga?


Sì becca altrove!

E non può mettere becco ah ah ah


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io mi sposo pure per trombare regolarmente, come prevede il contratto che andrò a firmare.
> 
> A proposito...
> 
> Per adempiere ai doveri coniugali c'è uno standard minimo da rispettare?


Fino ai 40  tutti i giorni. Anche il bis.

dopo almeno a giorni alterni

in ferie di nuovo tutti i giorni

quando sarai in pensione nessuna limitazione

si può sempre recuperare in tarda mattinata o dopo il caffè pomeridiano. 

Ti va bene???????


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> E metto questo smile perché non ne ho trovato uno perfetto per una risata AMARA.
> 
> ...





Principessa ha detto:


> Io mi sposo pure per trombare regolarmente, come prevede il contratto che andrò a firmare.
> 
> A proposito...
> 
> Per adempiere ai doveri coniugali c'è uno standard minimo da rispettare?


Io mi auguro sempre che certe cose le scrivi per il gusto della provocazione..


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Diritto... E se l'altro non vuole come si fa? Lo si obbliga?


Ti separi appunto o tradisci (passando dalla parte del torto)
Come é tuo diritto scopare é suo diritto non farlo, quindi non potendo obbligarlo puoi fare appunto una delle due scelte.


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io mi sposo pure per trombare regolarmente, come prevede il contratto che andrò a firmare.
> 
> A proposito...
> 
> Per adempiere ai doveri coniugali c'è uno standard minimo da rispettare?


Cioè, spiega un po'...
Tu fai tutto un bordello per sposarti, casini con ex-colleghe, cerimonia che deve accontentare tutti e (quasi) meno che te, soldi su soldi, per trombare regolarmente!?
E se sto poveretto non ti tromba regolarmente!? Giusta causa di separazione!? Per spendere altri soldi per la separazione giustificata!?

Guarda che fai prima a non sposarti e se cerchi sesso (visto che gli uomini hanno solo il pisello di utile) basta che esci e trovi da fottere dietro ogni angolo eh!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè, spiega un po'...
> Tu fai tutto un bordello per sposarti, casini con ex-colleghe, cerimonia che deve accontentare tutti e (quasi) meno che te, soldi su soldi, per trombare regolarmente!?
> E se sto poveretto non ti tromba regolarmente!? Giusta causa di separazione!? Per spendere altri soldi per la separazione giustificata!?
> 
> Guarda che fai prima a non sposarti e se cerchi sesso (visto che gli uomini hanno solo il pisello di utile) basta che esci e trovi da fottere dietro ogni angolo eh!!


Sono certa che stava scherzando, anche se non la conosco bene


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti separi appunto o tradisci (passando dalla parte del torto)
> Come é tuo diritto scopare é suo diritto non farlo, quindi non potendo obbligarlo puoi fare appunto una delle due scelte.


Si ma scopare altrove mi pare sia contro la legge. O no? Non c'è l'obbligo di fedeltà? E allora la cosa mi sembra un po' iniqua. Se il mio coniuge non vuole scopare ma io comunque non mi voglio separare dovrei avere il diritto di scopare altrove. O no?


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti separi appunto o tradisci (passando dalla parte del torto)
> Come é tuo diritto scopare é suo diritto non farlo, quindi non potendo obbligarlo puoi fare appunto una delle due scelte.


Secondo me non dalla parte del torto se lui o lei si rifiuta di farlo! 

Anzi.

Dovrebbero gioire che non lasci.


----------



## alessio (15 Giugno 2014)

*tradito e forse contento*

buongiorno a tutti...quindici giorni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi tradisce con un 25enne, confesso che nella fantasia ci ho sempre pensato ma ora che lo so..non so!!! inizialmente incazzato dopo ho provato pure piacere masturbandomi.Lho sentita godere in garage, è il ragazzo dei surgelati, lui 25 e mia moglie 48... con me non ha mai urlato cosi nemmeno la prima volta, ho sentito mentre godeva, mentre veniva e mentre lui gli veniva dentro...sapete che faccio? oggi metto una telecamera in garage e poi mi godo lo spettacolo, domani lui viene e sicuramente la monta mentre sono al lavoro, vi racconterò tutto... visto che balliamo continuiamo a ballare!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sì e no.
> 
> Spero di avere un matrimonio dove si scopi parecchio.
> 
> ...


Certo che é normalissima ma non è il matrimonio che te lo garantisce ma la persona. Non é un pezzo di carta che ti fa desiderare di piú o di meno la persona con cui stai.
E se scopi con me perchè ti senti in obbligo da un contratto lo trovo triste


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> È vero che sussiste l'obbligo di fedeltà ma è anche un diritto-dovere di entrambi fare sesso.
> 
> Anche se non è scritto esplicitamente nel codice civile. Ma è stato scritto nel 1942.
> 
> ...


La situazione coppia bianca la conosco benissimo in caso ti sia sfuggita.
Se mio marito mi fa un torto non dovrei sentirmi giustificata a commetterme uno io.
Dopodiché credo sia naturale e comprensibile cercare fuori (figurati se proprio io dico il contrario) ma che sia corretto no. 
La correttezza prevede mettere al corrente l'altro o separarsi.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

A parte che credo che Principessa stesse scherzando.

Se un coniuge si rifiuta di fare sesso ovviamente non lo si puó obbligare e ci mancherebbe. Ma è vero che un periodo prolungato -non so quanto- e non giustificato di rifiuto all'intimità fisica puó essere causa di separazione con addebito di colpa.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che credo che Principessa stesse scherzando.
> 
> Se un coniuge si rifiuta di fare sesso ovviamente non lo si puó obbligare e ci mancherebbe. Ma è vero che un periodo prolungato -non so quanto- e non giustificato di rifiuto all'intimità fisica puó essere causa di separazione con addebito di colpa.


Io credo che dipenda da molti fattori.
La scelta di non fare sesso è spesso un disagio psicologico
Ora, uno puó scegliere di curarsi o meno. L'altra puó decidere di separarsi. Chiedere la separazione con addebito secondo me puó avere senso se ti rifiuti di fare sesso con me ma lo fai con altre.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che dipenda da molti fattori.
> La scelta di non fare sesso è spesso un disagio psicologico
> Ora, uno puó scegliere di curarsi o meno. L'altra puó decidere di separarsi. Chiedere la separazione con addebito secondo me puó avere senso se ti rifiuti di fare sesso con me ma lo fai con altre.


Che abbia senso o meno. Il rifiuto dell'intimità è una ferita grande nei confronti dell'altro. Se nulla viene fatto a riguardo tanto che, per questo motivo, si arriva alla separazione, si puó chiedere l'addebito. Anche senza tradimenti.
a me sembra giusto.


----------



## Circe (15 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Invece di metterti un sorriso finto, perché non rispondi a questi uomini che potrebbero farsi carico di metà dei lavori domestici (figli compresi, se queste lavorano),così la moglie avrebbe metà delle scuse in meno?
> Non riesco a capire il perché fingere quando la cosa ti da fastidio?


Eliade ho smesso di combattere guerre di ogni tipo. Anche intellettuali. E lascio che la gente creda quello che vuole....


----------



## Circe (15 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, non so tu, ma io neppure a quello mi posso aggrappare. Nonostante lavoroo figli e rogne non ero mai stanca e non ricordo di avere mai detto di no a mio marito. Balle, tradiscono perchè vogliono assaggiare altro.
> 
> Ho un amica qui al mare che ha dieci anni meno di me, un bel marito, quella si sempre stanca e distruttra, una storia assurda di lavoro, lui da quello che ho capito vorrebbe sempre, lei mai, morta, eppure lui è uno dei pochi uomini fedeli fedeli che conosco, intransigente sul matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Nemmeno io posso aggrapparmi a quello, in quanto c'era sesso nel mio matrimonio. Ma non del tipo subliminale, seducente e invogliante che creava lei con gonne senza slip e calze a rete, foto di parti intime e frasi da Cagna un calore. Ma la mia constatazione riguardava l'infelicita' maschile in assoluto. Quasi la voglia di fuggire, di essere incastrati. Non sono i miei vecchi amici, da quando è successo tutto non ne ho più. Ho solo conoscenze, e divido a volte una cena o degli incontri.ma la lagna è sempre quella. Sembra che noi donne ci mettiamo in un ruolo e bene o male ci lamentiamo del lavoro, della casa, dei figli....mentre loro non fanno altro che lamentarsi delle donne! Il loro sogno è avere le ansimanti protagoniste di film porno!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che abbia senso o meno. Il rifiuto dell'intimità è una ferita grande nei confronti dell'altro. Se nulla viene fatto a riguardo tanto che, per questo motivo, si arriva alla separazione, si puó chiedere l'addebito. Anche senza tradimenti.
> a me sembra giusto.


 a me no se non colgo la volontà di fare di fare del male


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi hai preso veramente sul serio? Ora e prima?
> 
> 
> Credi veramente che non ci dormo la notte per quelle amiche strane o perché dovrò mettere un vestito carino?
> ...


No no, io non lo penso...non ti conosco, che devo pensare?!
Però cavolo, sto leggendo solo paranoie!!! :mrgreen: Me lo auguro che la notte dormi nonostante ste cose, però è di queste cose che parli qui e che quindi leggo...
Passi pure che penso che ridendo e scherzando si dicano più verità di quando si è seri...
Non so, la cosa mi ha solo colpita un attimo...se poi "martiremonio" è solo una parola affettuosa, se poi le amiche non ti sono un problema, l'assecondare cose che non ti appartengono non ti sono un problema, lo sposalizio non è veramente per scopare regolarmente (cosa che fa presupporre un obbligo che da fidanzati non è seguito) allora buon per te!


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che abbia senso o meno. Il rifiuto dell'intimità è una ferita grande nei confronti dell'altro. Se nulla viene fatto a riguardo tanto che, per questo motivo, si arriva alla separazione, si puó chiedere l'addebito. Anche senza tradimenti.
> a me sembra giusto.


Quando ci si sposa c'è un rito che dice qualcosa del genere "nella gioia e nel dolore, in salute e malattia..."
Immagino che per un uomo sia un peso non avere una vita sessuale attiva...e se ci sono problemi credo che sia un dovere della coppia fare il possibile per superare eventualmente un problema. Prendendo tutto il tempo necessario e venendosi incontro...
Se una parte della coppia rifiuta qualsiasi approfondimento allora si cade nella colpa...
Prendiamo in considerazione che in altissima percentuale i problemi sessuali in un uomo sono di origine psicologica e come tali andrebbero affrontati...problemi fisiologici sono in percentuale bassissima...


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando ci si sposa c'è un rito che dice qualcosa del genere "nella gioia e nel dolore, in salute e malattia..."
> Immagino che per un uomo sia un peso non avere una vita sessuale attiva..*.e se ci sono problemi credo che sia un dovere della coppia fare il possibile per superare eventualmente un problema*. Prendendo tutto il tempo necessario e venendosi incontro...
> Se una parte della coppia rifiuta qualsiasi approfondimento allora si cade nella colpa...
> Prendiamo in considerazione che in altissima percentuale i problemi sessuali in un uomo sono di origine psicologica e come tali andrebbero affrontati...problemi fisiologici sono in percentuale bassissima...



infatti non a caso si dice che il matrimonio è quell'istituto che serve ad affrontare insieme tutti quei problemi che non avresti mai avuto se non ti fossi sposato:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti non a caso si dice che il matrimonio è quell'istituto che serve ad affrontare insieme tutti quei problemi che non avresti mai avuto se non ti fossi sposato:mrgreen:


E infatti mica è un obbligo sposarsi!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

ne dico pure io una ... :mrgreen:

Forse dietro le lamentele delle donne, si nasconde poi il ricercare del commento:
ma quanto è forte quella donna a fare e sopportare tutto!
E dietro il pensiero fisso dell'uomo sul sesso ... 
è per far pensare, che bel toro è quel uomo ... 

il mondo è contorto ... 


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> In effetti per  noi è la vera rinuncia... alle possibilità che abbiamo... però meglio coglierle!


Però scared
grande evento nella domenica della santissima trinità
Ci do dentro con il preludio e tripla fuga in mib maggiore di Bach
ed ecco che viene lei alla consolle....

Lei LA TOPINA...
e ci rivediamo dopo ben 15 anni

All'epoca delle nostre lussurie aveva 18 anni...
Ora ne ha 33...

Mi fa conte
Ho scansato il matrimonio e ho tanto ripensato ai nostri bei tempi andati...
Questo è il mio biglietto da visita....

Ah grandio....conservo di quelle lettere profumate...

Mi fa non ci siamo più visti....contaccio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Nemmeno io posso aggrapparmi a quello, in quanto c'era sesso nel mio matrimonio. Ma non del tipo subliminale, seducente e invogliante che creava lei con gonne senza slip e calze a rete, foto di parti intime e frasi da Cagna un calore. Ma la mia constatazione riguardava l'infelicita' maschile in assoluto. Quasi la voglia di fuggire, di essere incastrati. Non sono i miei vecchi amici, da quando è successo tutto non ne ho più. Ho solo conoscenze, e divido a volte una cena o degli incontri.ma la lagna è sempre quella. Sembra che noi donne ci mettiamo in un ruolo e bene o male ci lamentiamo del lavoro, della casa, dei figli....mentre loro non fanno altro che lamentarsi delle donne! Il loro sogno è avere le ansimanti protagoniste di film porno!


No Circe cambia cerchie di amici e conoscenti... vedrai che ci sono anche molti uomini dediti alla famiglia e donne che invece pensano solo agli uomini a come portarli a letto! Non ti focalizzare su un aspetto...esiste ma esiste ank molto altro!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che é normalissima ma non è il matrimonio che te lo garantisce ma la persona. Non é un pezzo di carta che ti fa desiderare di piú o di meno la persona con cui stai.
> E se scopi con me perchè ti senti in obbligo da un contratto lo trovo triste





farfalla ha detto:


> La situazione coppia bianca la conosco benissimo in caso ti sia sfuggita.
> Se mio marito mi fa un torto non dovrei sentirmi giustificata a commetterme uno io.
> Dopodiché credo sia naturale e comprensibile cercare fuori (figurati se proprio io dico il contrario) ma che sia corretto no.
> La correttezza prevede mettere al corrente l'altro o separarsi.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che credo che Principessa stesse scherzando.
> 
> Se un coniuge si rifiuta di fare sesso ovviamente non lo si puó obbligare e ci mancherebbe. Ma è vero che un periodo prolungato -non so quanto- e non giustificato di rifiuto all'intimità fisica puó essere causa di separazione con addebito di colpa.





farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che dipenda da molti fattori.
> La scelta di non fare sesso è spesso un disagio psicologico
> Ora, uno puó scegliere di curarsi o meno. L'altra puó decidere di separarsi. Chiedere la separazione con addebito secondo me puó avere senso se ti rifiuti di fare sesso con me ma lo fai con altre.


:up:

O.T. La separazione con addebito è come telefonare a un amica con il cellulare con  il numero privato. Credere di essere milionari assediati per interesse.:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La verità che c'è, nella mia ironia, è che mi piace scopare e vorrei farlo di più con Elio, che pensa meno di me al sesso.
> 
> Ma non sto male, *abbiamo trovato un equilibrio*. Altrimenti non ci scherzerei proprio su e non avrei accettato di fare questo passo.
> 
> ...


:up: che poi è la cosa importante...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La verità che c'è, nella mia ironia, è che mi piace scopare e vorrei farlo di più con Elio, che pensa meno di me al sesso.
> 
> Ma non sto male, abbiamo trovato un equilibrio. Altrimenti non ci scherzerei proprio su e non avrei accettato di fare questo passo.
> 
> ...


Scusami, te lo dico con tanto rispetto, lui non pensa meno al sesso perché è un periodo così che passerà ma perché ha venti anni più di te e questo aspetto non migliorerà la situazione nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

*Farfalla*

Ma dimmi quando mai c'è la volontà di fare male. Pure chi tradisce lo fa mica apposta per ferire l'altro. Lo fa per egoismo, voglia, leggerezza etc etc ma quando mai per ferire l'altro? Un caso su mille?
resta che si pagano le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.
se tradisci. E se ti rifiuti di affrontare certi problemi e il matrimonio finisce per questo.
questo significa l'addebito. Che la responsabilità è tua, mica che sei un crudele bastardo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma dimmi quando mai c'è la volontà di fare male. Pure chi tradisce lo fa mica apposta per ferire l'altro. Lo fa per egoismo, voglia, leggerezza etc etc ma quando mai per ferire l'altro? Un caso su mille?
> resta che si pagano le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.
> se tradisci. E se ti rifiuti di affrontare certi problemi e il matrimonio finisce per questo.
> questo significa l'addebito. Che la responsabilità è tua, mica che sei un crudele bastardo.


L'addebito serve solo per non dare il mantenimento.
Se non ce n'è la necessità non vedo perché far giudicare ad altri chi ha sbagliato di più.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'addebito serve solo per non dare il mantenimento.
> Se non ce n'è la necessità non vedo perché far giudicare ad altri chi ha sbagliato di più.


Cara, non amo le giudiziali 

stavamo parlando del diritto e di cosa puó portare il rifiuto costante e immotivato del sesso.


----------



## spleen (15 Giugno 2014)

*No, non credo,*



Circe ha detto:


> Nemmeno io posso aggrapparmi a quello, in quanto c'era sesso nel mio matrimonio. Ma non del tipo subliminale, seducente e invogliante che creava lei con gonne senza slip e calze a rete, foto di parti intime e frasi da Cagna un calore. Ma la mia constatazione riguardava l'infelicita' maschile in assoluto. Quasi la voglia di fuggire, di essere incastrati. Non sono i miei vecchi amici, da quando è successo tutto non ne ho più. Ho solo conoscenze, e divido a volte una cena o degli incontri.ma la lagna è sempre quella. Sembra che noi donne ci mettiamo in un ruolo e bene o male ci lamentiamo del lavoro, della casa, dei figli....mentre loro non fanno altro che lamentarsi delle donne! Il loro sogno è avere le ansimanti protagoniste di film porno!


Credo che molti uomini piu' che il sesso in se cerchino l'erotismo, l'erotismo è il vero sale del rapporto, se muore, il sesso si dirada e poi si spegne ....e pian piano si spegne anche il rapporto. Noi uomini non cerchiamo ridicole protagoniste di film porno, forse vogliamo solo sentirci amati....anche in senso erotico.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cara, non amo le giudiziali
> 
> stavamo parlando del diritto e di cosa puó portare il rifiuto costante e immotivato del sesso.


Al di là della giudiziale in ogni coppia, passata la prima settimana dal fattaccio, ognuno sa chi ha avuto la responsabilità di quello che è accaduto, sia che lo dica sia no.
Non credo si possa stabilire una linea di principio.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma dimmi quando mai c'è la volontà di fare male. Pure chi tradisce lo fa mica apposta per ferire l'altro. Lo fa per egoismo, voglia, leggerezza etc etc ma quando mai per ferire l'altro? Un caso su mille?
> resta che si pagano le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.
> se tradisci. E se ti rifiuti di affrontare certi problemi e il matrimonio finisce per questo.
> questo significa l'addebito. Che la responsabilità è tua, mica che sei un crudele bastardo.


Ma sono d'accordo sul non essere bastardo.
Ma è ben diverso non riuscire ad affrontare un problema  pur sapendo  di far soffrire e tradire sapendo di far soffrire. 
La seconda è fatta con volontà (il tradire), la prima nella maggior parte dei casi porta sofferenza anche a chi non riesce a farsi aiutare.
E sai che vivo entrambe le situazioni. Tra me e mio marito quella che deve sentirsi più in colpa sono certamente io


----------



## spleen (15 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.


Spesso siamo noi uomini a essere ridotti ad un "oggetto scontato" del resto basta leggere il forum per rendersi conto di quante donne tradiscono i loro compagni. E' trasversale.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là della giudiziale in ogni coppia, passata la prima settimana dal fattaccio, ognuno sa chi ha avuto la responsabilità di quello che è accaduto, sia che lo dica sia no.
> Non credo si possa stabilire una linea di principio.


Io stavo semplicemente dicendo che, proprio in linea di principio, una astinenza forzosa dall'intimità di coppia, per motivi non validi, è ritenuto motivo valido alla rottura di un matrimonio, tanto da potersi attribuire la resposabilità-addebito.

altro non dicevo.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sono d'accordo sul non essere bastardo.
> Ma è ben diverso non riuscire ad affrontare un problema  pur sapendo  di far soffrire e tradire sapendo di far soffrire.
> La seconda è fatta con volontà (il tradire), la prima nella maggior parte dei casi porta sofferenza anche a chi non riesce a farsi aiutare.
> E sai che vivo entrambe le situazioni. Tra me e mio marito quella che deve sentirsi più in colpa sono certamente io


Non riuscire ad affrontare un problema sapendo di fare soffrire per me è pari, come responsabilità, se lo vediamo come motivo della fine di un matrimonio, al tradimento.
il primo non giustifica il secondo sia chiaro, peró ai miei occhi la resposabilità è uguale. Stai facendo del male al tuo matrimonio e stai facendo soffrire l'altro.


----------



## spleen (15 Giugno 2014)

*...non è che siano solo gli uomini...*

[. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.[/QUOTE]


Non solo gli uomini sono insoddisfatti, anche certe donne riducono il parthner ad un oggetto scontato, del resto basta leggere il forum...  E' traversale.


----------



## spleen (15 Giugno 2014)

Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica  non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso  stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o  poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita,  vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione.  Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in  due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti.  Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a  sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero


Leggendo nel forum sembra non sia una questione solo di uomini insoddisfatti....anche di tante donne ....sembra una questioine trasversale.


----------



## Eratò (15 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.


Non è una regola generale.Noi ad esempio il sesso lo facevamo anche quando c'era la stanchezza.I bambini con la facocera a giocare o a dormire e noi che ci chiudevamo in camera, allo studio, in macchina.....il sesso non è mai mancato e lui passionale come sempre.Io lo stesso come i primi tempi che c'eravamo incontrati.Mai avuto problemi o mancanza di sesso nemmeno nel periodo in cui mi tradiva.Lui disse che l'ha fatto per curiosità e rabbia.Rabbia perché ero diventata indipendente da lui e sentiva di perdere il controllo e il dominio su di me.In questo gli credo.Ha sempre voluto far vedere che era lui la parte dominante della coppia, lui che "porta i pantaloni".Qualche giorno fa confessò che una delle cose che lo legano a me e proprio l'intesa sessuale sennò se ne sarebbe andato.


----------



## spleen (15 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. *Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero*.


Non è che sia un comortamento tipico solo dei maschi eh...del resto basta leggere nel forum. E' trasversale ai generi.


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non è una regola generale.Noi ad esempio il sesso lo facevamo anche quando c'era la stanchezza.I bambini con la facocera a giocare o a dormire e noi che ci chiudevamo in camera, allo studio, in macchina.....il sesso non è mai mancato e lui passionale come sempre.Io lo stesso come i primi tempi che c'eravamo incontrati.Mai avuto problemi o mancanza di sesso nemmeno nel periodo in cui mi tradiva.Lui disse che l'ha fatto per curiosità e rabbia.Rabbia perché ero diventata indipendente da lui e sentiva di perdere il controllo e il dominio su di me.In questo gli credo.Ha sempre voluto far vedere che era lui la parte dominante della coppia, lui che "porta i pantaloni".Qualche giorno fa confessò che una delle cose che lo legano a me e proprio l'intesa sessuale sennò se ne sarebbe andato.


Spero conti anche la famiglia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.


Sento che hai bisogno di una risata purificatrice, perché lasci il passato dietro di te.


----------



## Eratò (15 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Spero conti anche la famiglia.


Sicuramente ci tiene ai bimbi.Li gioca, li coccola ma si comporta anche lui come bimbo ....:unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Sicuramente ci tiene.ai bimbi.Li gioca, li coccola ma si comporta anche lui come bimbo ....:unhappy:


Crescerà.  Ci penserai tu a farlo maturare.


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, lui è così. Sempre stato così. Anche a 20 anni.
> 
> È questione di carattere.
> 
> Dà la priorità ad altre cose che si possono fare in coppia mentre per me la cosa più bella è sempre e solo il sesso.


Credo Brunetta voglia dire che in futuro ci penserà ancora meno con 20 anni in più. 

Per noi donne non c'è questo problema. 

Miglioriamo pure dopo la menopausa ahahah


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chissà...
> Per lui è sempre stata una questione mentale.
> Fisicamente, ringraziando il destino, va tutto molto bene da ambo le parti.
> Magari a 40 anni diventerò meno porca e aggressiva e me lo darà di più  oppure sarò troppo impegnata in altre cose, visto che i primi trenta li ho dedicati troppo alla passione, e sarà lui a farsi l'amante.


Non credo proprio che Elio pensi a tradire.

non pensavo ai 40 ma ai 60 anni tuoi ah ah ah

Elio 80 ...
................

Io non credo ti diminuirà la voglia. Tutt'altro. 

Ti auguro il meglio.   Potrai sempre somministrargli qualche diavoleria che inventeranno  sicuramente  in futuro per mantenerlo attivo sessualmente.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, lui è così. Sempre stato così. Anche a 20 anni.
> 
> È questione di carattere.
> 
> Dà la priorità ad altre cose che si possono fare in coppia mentre per me la cosa più bella è sempre e solo il sesso.


Quando lui aveva vent'anni tu non c'eri.
In ogni caso tieni conto che questa cosa non cambierà se non in un senso che non gradisci.


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando lui aveva vent'anni tu non c'eri.
> In ogni caso tieni conto che questa cosa non cambierà se non in un senso che non gradisci.


certo che usi di quelle circonlocuzioni per esprimere il tuo pensiero... :carneval:

sgherzo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> certo che usi di quelle circonlocuzioni per esprimere il tuo pensiero... :carneval:
> 
> sgherzo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per ora non gradisco uccelli del malaugurio.
> 
> 
> Ho 30 anni, so i rischi a cui vado incontro e spero comunque che andrà tutto bene.
> ...


Devo ancora trovare uno studio che dimostra che gli uomini invecchiando aumentano la potenza e la frequenza sessuale.
Per me non è quello che conta in una coppia, anche se conta, ma è quello che affermi tu.


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

però, se per caso questo studio lo trovate fatemelo pure avere


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> però, se per caso questo studio lo trovate fatemelo pure avere


----------



## Fantastica (15 Giugno 2014)

Non tutti gli uomini hanno lo stesso grado di interesse per il sesso, Mattia docet (e dov'è Tebina nostra?), indipendentemente dalla loro età.
Non tutte le coppie hanno come collante principale il letto (eppure possono durare tanto quanto a volte di più di quelle in cui il sesso è fortissimo).
Non tutti gli uomini con l'età diminuiscono la qualità e la frequenza del sesso, anzi alcuni l'aumentano (vedi Lothar).

Ciò che mina il sesso in un uomo sono solo i problemi di SALUTE, non l'età: diabete, colesterolo, pressione alta, disturbi cardiaci, ecc. e soprattutto i farmaci che servono per ovviare a questi problemi.


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

Certi vanno a Viagra.

Senza non penso proprio che un uomo a 60/70 anni riesca a fare sesso come a 30.

Che ci sappia fare ok ma a trenta lo puoi fare anche tre quattro volte in una notte ......a 50/60  e oltre neanche  più tutti i giorni.

A meno appunto che con aiutino chimico.


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certi vanno a Viagra.
> 
> Senza non penso proprio che un uomo a 60/70 anni riesca a fare sesso come a 30.
> 
> ...


 non dire così che io sono over 40: non mi fare il conto alla rovescia


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certi vanno a Viagra.
> 
> Senza non penso proprio che un uomo a 60/70 anni riesca a fare sesso come a 30.
> 
> ...


In genere è cosí.
peró un 50enne che lo fa tranquillo tutti i giorni diverse volte al giorno, senza aiuti medici, lo conosco. Sinceramente è un pensiero rassicurante per me


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> non dire così che io sono over 40: non mi fare il conto alla rovescia


Pensiero rassicurante non solo per me vedo 

ps è sempre un piacere vedere che passi di qui


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Una coppia sta insieme per tante ragioni e il sesso è la ragione iniziale ma non è detto che sia la più importante.
Semplicemente se non si è soddisfatti della frequenza è bene essere consapevoli che non aumenterà con il trascorrere dei decenni. Anche solo per ridimensionare l'importanza che si dà a quell'aspetto.


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensiero rassicurante non solo per me vedo
> 
> ps è sempre un piacere vedere che passi di qui


poi capisci che noi siamo in due, sarebbe una traggedia :carneval::carneval:

p.s.
grazie anche per me leggerti


----------



## spleen (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una coppia sta insieme per tante ragioni e il sesso è la ragione iniziale ma non è detto che sia la più importante.
> Semplicemente se non si è soddisfatti della frequenza è bene essere consapevoli che non aumenterà con il trascorrere dei decenni. Anche solo per ridimensionare l'importanza che si dà a quell'aspetto.


Sesso o erotismo? (non è la stessa cosa)!


----------



## passante (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Come ti è stato già detto, anche da altri, ciò che fa diminuire la potenza sessuale sono i problemi di salute, non tanto la vecchiaia.
> Certo, ci sono disturbi tipici, ma non per forza vengono a tutti.
> 
> Perché devi tirarla agli altri? Sei veramente inopportuna.
> ...


principessa, non sono solito intromettermi nelle discussioni altrui... però dai, per quanto secchi ammetterlo (a me certamente più che a te) è vero che la prospettiva con l'invecchiamento è quella del diminuire della frequenza dei rapporti sessuali, non il contrario. poi che tutti qui dentro ne siamo ancora lontani è pur vero... e soprattutto questo non c'entra niente con la felicità e il _per sempre _di un matrimonio: che ti auguro, ovviamente. e _mi_ auguro, anche.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> poi capisci che noi siamo in due, sarebbe una traggedia :carneval::carneval:
> 
> p.s.
> grazie anche per me leggerti


Mi hai fatto sorridere. 

Ci saranno le eccezzioni magari voi due siete speciali!


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo  ancora trovare uno studio che dimostra che gli uomini invecchiando aumentano la potenza e la frequenza sessuale.
> Per me non è quello che conta in una coppia, anche se conta, ma è quello che affermi tu.


Intanto è sempre difficile poter fare confronti ma magari migliorasse invecchiando.....

Migliora sicuramente in esperienza durata ricerca del piacere della propria donna ma cambia eccome se cambia negli anni x l'uomo.

certo che per la coppia conta molto altro.

Riguardo a chi diceva del 50enne che lo fa varie volte al giorno senza aiuti......sono scettica ma nel caso lo direbbe del viagra?

La piccolina di mio marito ci  è rimasta malissimo quando le ho detto che prendeva il Viagra x lei.

pensava di essere lei ad eccitarlo tanto..ma.....senza il bis se lo sarebbe scordato!

Poi magari quello che per una è poco per un altra è troppo.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa;1357282volere  che è probabile. 
Ma non è sicuro. 

:D 

Dipende da troppe variabili. Salute ha detto:


> Principessa mi sembri prevenuta nei suoi confronti e a tua volta severa.
> 
> Perché pensi non sia contenta per te se la tua storia durerà?
> 
> ...


----------



## passante (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che è probabile.
> Ma non è sicuro.
> 
> 
> ...


bah vedremo. intanto godiamoci il presente. comunque sapevo che facevo una cazzata a intromettermi tra voi due. a me brunetta è simpatica.

baci, buona notte.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> bah vedremo. intanto godiamoci il presente. comunque sapevo che facevo una cazzata a intromettermi tra voi due. a me brunetta è simpatica.
> 
> baci, buona notte.


A me tutte e due.

Tu resti un mito. Notte.


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

ho letto tante minchiate...
speriamo che la notte vi porti consiglio :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non tutti gli uomini hanno lo stesso grado di interesse per il sesso, Mattia docet (e dov'è Tebina nostra?), indipendentemente dalla loro età.
> Non tutte le coppie hanno come collante principale il letto (eppure possono durare tanto quanto a volte di più di quelle in cui il sesso è fortissimo).
> Non tutti gli uomini con l'età diminuiscono la qualità e la frequenza del sesso, anzi alcuni l'aumentano (vedi Lothar).
> 
> Ciò che mina il sesso in un uomo sono solo i problemi di SALUTE, non l'età: diabete, colesterolo, pressione alta, disturbi cardiaci, ecc. e soprattutto i farmaci che servono per ovviare a questi problemi.


 z


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che è probabile.
> Ma non è sicuro.
> 
> 
> ...


sarà che sono della tipologia disinfettata come brunetta ma non penso che a lei roda qualcosa; semplicemente non è in linea con il tuo modo di esprimerti sul matrimonio come non lo sono io.
esprimerti nel senso della somma di tutti i tuoi messaggi da quando sei qui .con questo lunga vita sentimentale a te e ad elio


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma c'è scritto davvero?


ma secondo te...


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Io mi sposo pure per trombare regolarmente*, come prevede il contratto che andrò a firmare.
> 
> A proposito...
> 
> Per adempiere ai doveri coniugali c'è uno standard minimo da rispettare?


io no :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quello è il rito cattolico, che considera il matrimonio indissolubile, salvo annullamento. E quindi *quella formula dice che qualsiasi cosa accada, tu non devi scappare*.
> 
> Però, guarda un po', se manca il sesso persino il matrimonio cattolico si può annullare. Per altri motivi, non certo per offesa della dignità della persona...
> Per la chiesa si scopa solo per far figli, non per piacere. La volontà di procreazione è un elemento necessario per il matrimonio cattolico, se non sbaglio si recita anche una formula in merito.
> ...


lo dice anche il diritto di famiglia... ocio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Giugno 2014)

*scusate*

ma di alessio si sa più niente? com'è venuto il film?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

chi e' alessio? disperso? e il film?
forza nigeria!!1


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma di* alessio *si sa più niente? com'è venuto il film?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


>


vai un paio di pagine indietro. Io sapevo che di solito il garage è il regno incontrastato dell'uomo, ma pensavo per il bricolage.


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Diritto... E se l'altro non vuole come si fa? Lo si obbliga?



Non è questione di diritto.
Così come la fedeltà, anche la corrispondenza alle normali aspettative sessuali del partner dovrebbe essere una forma di rispetto e attenzione, oltreché manifestazione di affetto, nei suoi confronti.
Quando in assenza di patologie il sesso manca unilateralmente, l'egoismo che sorregge il rifiuto del partner è paragonabile a quello di chi tradisce ed è pertanto altrettanto esecrabile, a mio parere.
In ogni caso, perpetuare nel tempo il rifiuto della sessualità è fortemente negativo per la felicità della coppia, giacché aumenta comprensibilmente le frustrazioni di chi si trova a vivere una negazione forzata dell'attività sessuale.
La cosa non è neppure sana: per l'uomo può dar luogo a patologie a carico della prostata, per esempio, in individui predisposti.
Ma poi, perché negare totalmente il sesso al proprio coniuge se non per egoismo? Tenendo conto che in qualsiasi caso, anche in presenza di deficit erettivi, per dire, si può comunque dare piacere al partner in svariati altri modi, con l'introduzione di sex toys, attraverso la masturbazione etc. e quindi soddisfare, sia pure parzialmente, il desiderio sessuale?
Intendo dire, "piutost che nient l'è semper mei piutost", si dice dalle mie parti.
Quindi, se non si può obbligare il coniuge a rispettarci e a essere meno egoista, gli si può sempre rispondere ripagandolo con la stessa moneta.


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> N
> 
> Ciò che mina il sesso in un uomo sono solo i problemi di SALUTE, non l'età: diabete, colesterolo, pressione alta, disturbi cardiaci, ecc. e *soprattutto i farmaci che servono per ovviare a questi problemi*.



Un esempio tra i tanti
http://www.my-personaltrainer.it/benessere/eiaculazione-retrograda.html#Cure


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quello è il rito cattolico, che considera il matrimonio indissolubile, salvo annullamento. E quindi quella formula dice che qualsiasi cosa accada, tu non devi scappare.
> 
> Però, guarda un po', se manca il sesso persino il matrimonio cattolico si può annullare. Per altri motivi, non certo per offesa della dignità della persona...
> *Per la chiesa si scopa solo per far figli, non per piacere*. La volontà di procreazione è un elemento necessario per il matrimonio cattolico, se non sbaglio si recita anche una formula in merito.
> ...


Non è proprio così, la posizione della Chiesa non nega il piacere, ma l'esclusività di tale fine nel rapporto tra due persone. Qui è spiegato abbastanza bene
http://www.stpauls.it/fc99/3299fc/3299fc04.htm

(PS io sono ateo)


----------



## Higgins (16 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.


Le generalizzazioni sono sempre un po' riduttive. Non sono "gli uomini" né "le donne" a tradire. Ma persone che scelgono di farlo. 
Quello che dici è vero però: spesso si prende la decisione di sposarsi in maniera troppo superficiale


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Anche a me dà fastidio un certo modo di esprimersi, eccessivamente serioso.
> Lo trovo noioso e pesante.
> Manco mia nonna si esprimeva come fate voi.
> 
> ...


non credo di averlo scritto, penso anzi di aver detto il contrario svariate volte. mi perplime tutto il resto e certamente non è cosa che debba interessarmi più di tanto...solo che già che son qui e ne ho facoltà scrivo .
sempre tutta roba altamente opinabile


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

non voglio andare OT
ma avete letto che chi ha ucciso a Motta Visconti è stato il marito? e poi è andato a guardarsi la partita...
che sangue freddo


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non voglio andare OT
> ma avete letto che chi ha ucciso a Motta Visconti è stato il marito? e poi è andato a guardarsi la partita...
> che sangue freddo


Lo avevo detto proprio ieri al mio moroso: "è stato lui perchè aveva l'amante. Ha ammazzato moglie e figli per poi andare alla partita per avere l'alibi"...

E lui che mi diceva che non era possibile e che avevo la mente troppo criminale...

Come volevasi dimostrare...


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo avevo detto proprio ieri al mio moroso: "è stato lui perchè aveva l'amante. Ha ammazzato moglie e figli per poi andare alla partita per avere l'alibi"...
> 
> E lui che mi diceva che non era possibile e che avevo la mente troppo criminale...
> 
> Come volevasi dimostrare...


beh bisogna avere la mente perversa
ma oggi non c'è più da stupirsi di nulla..... ma ste 2 creature....................


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non voglio andare OT
> ma avete letto che chi ha ucciso a Motta Visconti è stato il marito? e poi è andato a guardarsi la partita...
> che sangue freddo


ma non ho capito...si era invaghito della collega ed ha ucciso moglie e figli?5 anni e tre mesi
come è possibile


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ho capito...si era invaghito della collega ed ha ucciso moglie e figli?5 anni e tre mesi
> come è possibile


Non riesco a crederci... È mostruoso...


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ho capito...si era invaghito della collega ed ha ucciso moglie e figli?5 anni e tre mesi
> come è possibile


pare di si, non hanno ancora pubblicato in dettaglio la confessione, ma pare che lui fosse invaghito della collega
comunque i figli mi pare che avessero 5 ani e 24 mesi


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non riesco a crederci... È mostruoso...


peggio.
poveri bimbi, sono senza parole


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

puoi essere invaghito fin che vuoi ma per me è fuori di testa


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che è probabile.
> Ma non è sicuro.
> 
> 
> ...


A me non rode il culo per nulla e certe espressioni usale con gli amici tuoi.
Mi hai insultata per la questione della candida e avevo ragione io e non ti sei sognata, dopo molte altre conferme, di darmi ragione.
Ti ho ignorata per mesi.
Sono ritornata a dialogare con i piedi di piombo per farti gli auguri.
Di fronte al tuo ribadire un'insoddisfazione sessuale ti ho fatto notare che è certamente altro che unisce la coppia, perché col tempo le cose non possono migliorare. Ti ho detto cose, con estrema delicatezza, che direi a un'amica o a una figlia.
Che a te o a chiunque vada bene non posso che essere che contenta o indifferente.
Pensa te quanto posso essere invidiosa che hai trovato un uomo più vecchio di vent'anni.
Torno a ignorarti.


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> puoi essere invaghito fin che vuoi ma per me è fuori di testa


tutto ciò per dire che l'uomo è debole e suppongo, non avendo il coraggio di confessare il suo tradimento, passa a modi estremi per risolvere la situazione


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo avevo detto proprio ieri al mio moroso: "è stato lui perchè aveva l'amante. Ha ammazzato moglie e figli per poi andare alla partita per avere l'alibi"...
> 
> E lui che mi diceva che non era possibile e che avevo la mente troppo criminale...
> 
> Come volevasi dimostrare...


L'avevo detto anch'io, anche se la presenza dei bambini me lo faceva pensare impossibile.
Volevo aprire un thread e intitolarlo "tradite, ci è andata bene" ma mi sembrava di cattivo gusto. In forma scritta si è fraintendibili.
C'è stato un periodo in cui l'ho pensato.

http://milano.corriere.it/foto-gall...se-05af70d0-f47b-11e3-8a74-87b3e3738f4b.shtml


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'avevo detto anch'io, anche se la presenza dei bambini me lo faceva pensare impossibile.
> Volevo aprire un thread e intitolarlo "tradite, ci è andata bene" ma mi sembrava di cattivo gusto. In forma scritta si è fraintendibili.
> C'è stato un periodo in cui l'ho pensato.
> 
> http://milano.corriere.it/foto-gall...se-05af70d0-f47b-11e3-8a74-87b3e3738f4b.shtml


E' che non capisco per quale motivo un uomo ammazzi i figli in una situazione simile...

Voleva avere la strada libera con la collega senza il "peso" (dio che brutta roba) dei figli?


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che non capisco per quale motivo un uomo ammazzi i figli in una situazione simile...
> 
> Voleva avere la strada libera con la collega senza il "peso" (dio che brutta roba) dei figli?


non era corrisposto dalla collega


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che non capisco per quale motivo un uomo ammazzi i figli in una situazione simile...
> 
> Voleva avere la strada libera con la collega senza il "peso" (dio che brutta roba) dei figli?


no....
penso che non li avesse mai voluti sti figli...non erano figli per lui......


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no....
> penso che non li avesse mai voluti sti figli...non erano figli per lui......


anche se non avesse amato i bambini, non puoi uccidere delle creature


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> anche se non avesse amato i bambini, non puoi uccidere delle creature


scusate la sintassi :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> puoi essere invaghito fin che vuoi ma per me è fuori di testa


Non è fuori di testa. E' lucido e ben presente...ed è questo il grave...e mi auguro che non venga fuori l'infermità mentale, come sempre...


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non era corrisposto dalla collega


Io ho letto che ci è andato a letto il giorno stesso...corrisposto o meno non importa...


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è fuori di testa. E' lucido e ben presente...ed è questo il grave...e mi auguro che non venga fuori l'infermità mentale, come sempre...


non può una persona lucida, trucidare sua moglie ma soprattutto i suoi figli


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho letto che ci è andato a letto il giorno stesso...corrisposto o meno non importa...


pare che al termine del coito, sia andato in cucina a prendere il coltello


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non può una persona lucida, trucidare sua moglie ma soprattutto i suoi figli


E invece può...

Scusami, ma così si rischia che questo sia fuori a breve perchè infermo di mente...e le infermità di mente, quelle vere, sono molto molto rare...
Questa è gente che fa schifo, non malata...i malati sono ben altri...


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E invece può...
> 
> Scusami, ma così si rischia che questo sia fuori a breve perchè infermo di mente...e le infermità di mente, quelle vere, sono molto molto rare...
> Questa è gente che fa schifo, non malata...i malati sono ben altri...


vedila come vuoi, ma sicuramente non è a posto con la testa
poi la legge italiana li fa uscire subito, ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non può una persona lucida, trucidare sua moglie ma soprattutto i suoi figli


Era lucido. Si è cambiato ed è andato a crearsi l'alibi.


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vedila come vuoi, ma sicuramente non è a posto con la testa
> poi la legge italiana li fa uscire subito, ma questo è un altro discorso


Guarda che l'errore comune in questi casi è dare del malato di mente a chi commette volontariamente certe cose.
Non è un malato di mente. E non si può nemmeno dire che non è a posto con la testa...andiamoci piano con certe cose...che a giustificare certi mostri si fa molto in fretta...
Io all'infermità o seminfermità mentale ci ho creduto ben poche volte.


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che l'errore comune in questi casi è dare del malato di mente a chi commette volontariamente certe cose.
> Non è un malato di mente. E non si può nemmeno dire che non è a posto con la testa...andiamoci piano con certe cose...che a giustificare certi mostri si fa molto in fretta...
> Io all'infermità o seminfermità mentale ci ho creduto ben poche volte.


infatti io non lo sto giustificando, anzi
e non sto parlando giuridicamente
la mia era solo un'affermazione per dire condannare il gesto


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> infatti io non lo sto giustificando, anzi
> e non sto parlando giuridicamente
> la mia era solo un'affermazione per dire condannare il gesto


E' che mi sono capitate delle grosse litigate su certi discorsi...
Qui vorrei evitarmele!!! 
L'ho inteso cosa intendevi tu, ma mi viene proprio naturale specificare che certa gente è ben presente con la testa...e non è matta!


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che mi sono capitate delle grosse litigate su certi discorsi...
> Qui vorrei evitarmele!!!
> L'ho inteso cosa intendevi tu, ma mi viene proprio naturale specificare che certa gente è ben presente con la testa...e non è matta!


quanto sei bella :mrgreen:


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2014)

Il suo profilo Facebook è inquietante.
Assolutamente normale, con gli auguri alla stellina che compie 4 anni.
https://www.facebook.com/carlo.lissi


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo avevo detto proprio ieri al mio moroso:* "è stato lui perchè aveva l'amante*. Ha ammazzato moglie e figli per poi andare alla partita per avere l'alibi"...
> 
> E lui che mi diceva che non era possibile e che avevo la mente troppo criminale...
> 
> Come volevasi dimostrare...


Non aveva l'amante era innamorato di una collega, non corrisposto
Probabilmente avrà pensato che non era corrisposto proprio perchè sposato, e ha eliminato il problema


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho letto che ci è andato a letto il giorno stesso...corrisposto o meno non importa...


E' andato a letto con la moglie il giorno stesso non con l'amante


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che mi sono capitate delle grosse litigate su certi discorsi...
> Qui vorrei evitarmele!!!
> L'ho inteso cosa intendevi tu, ma mi viene proprio naturale specificare che certa gente è ben presente con la testa...e non è matta!


Posso dire che matta o non matta per me dovrebbero comunque rinchiuderli a vita, buttare la chiave e pane e acqua, il minimo per farli sopravvivere.


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non aveva l'amante era innamorato di una collega, non corrisposto
> Probabilmente avrà pensato che non era corrisposto proprio perchè sposato, e ha eliminato il problema


chissà che trauma anche questa collega che non c'entra nulla


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> chissà che trauma anche questa collega che non c'entra nulla


Anche io ci ho pensato


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> chissà che trauma anche questa collega che non c'entra nulla


Se è vero.
Magari c'è un'amante vera che vuole coprire.


----------



## gas (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è vero.
> Magari c'è un'amante vera che vuole coprire.


ma vedi dove sei già arrivata


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io ci ho pensato



mai carabinieri come fanno a saperlo in 24 ore?
forse dalle telefonate o sms, chissà


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non aveva l'amante era innamorato di una collega, non corrisposto
> Probabilmente avrà pensato che non era corrisposto proprio perchè sposato, e ha eliminato il problema


non sono così sicura che non fosse corrisposto...ho sentito anche che si parla di una relazione per la quale stavano appunto litigando e da tempo.


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è vero.
> Magari c'è un'amante vera che vuole coprire.


però in questo caso ci sarebbero telefonate etc. reciproche, probabilmente


----------



## danny (16 Giugno 2014)

Una bella coppia, lui laureato, dipendente presso una multinazionale, villetta nel pavese, due figli...
lui che su facebook pubblica la torta per i 4 anni della figlia solo l'anno scorso....
Assurdo pensare che tutto questo possa scaturire solo dall'essersi invaghiti di una collega.
Cioè, ne devi aver cacciata giù di coca e altre pasticche per arrivare a simili livelli, cazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però in questo caso ci sarebbero telefonate etc. reciproche, probabilmente


Per me l'omicidio è premeditato.
Combinazione proprio la sera dell'esordio dell'Italia, prima fa sesso con la moglie per averla passiva e poterla uccidere, uccide i figli, si cambia, butta l'arma, va alla partita con amici, ecc.
Avrà avuto un secondo cellulare e ha inventato l'invaghimento non corrisposto.
Dai tempo agli inquirenti.


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono così sicura che non fosse corrisposto...ho sentito anche che si parla di una relazione per la quale stavano appunto litigando e da tempo.



qui vicino era successo un caso simile, ma senza figli: lui ammazza la fidanzata (!) per stare con l'amante
era un carabiniere e le ha sparato con la pistola d'ordinanza, e hanno condannato anche lei


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me l'omicidio è premeditato.
> Combinazione proprio la sera dell'esordio dell'Italia, prima fa sesso con la moglie per averla passiva e poterla uccidere, uccide i figli,* si cambia,* butta l'arma, va alla partita con amici, ecc.
> Avrà avuto un secondo cellulare e ha inventato l'invaghimento non corrisposto.
> Dai tempo agli inquirenti.


infatti, anche secondo me: dei vestiti non hanno ancora parlato, ma saranno stati pieni di sangue, chissà dove li ha messi


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti, anche secondo me: dei vestiti non hanno ancora parlato, ma saranno stati pieni di sangue, chissà dove li ha messi


Dicono che ha confessato che era in mutande. O è una balla o è un ulteriore indizio che era tutto premeditato.


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me l'omicidio è premeditato.
> Combinazione proprio la sera dell'esordio dell'Italia, prima fa sesso con la moglie per averla passiva e poterla uccidere, uccide i figli, si cambia, butta l'arma, va alla partita con amici, ecc.
> Avrà avuto un secondo cellulare e ha inventato l'invaghimento non corrisposto.
> Dai tempo agli inquirenti.


Erano in crisi ho letto io.È orribile tutto questo.


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' andato a letto con la moglie il giorno stesso non con l'amante


Allora ho letto male, avevo inteso che la relazione con la collega ci fosse! 
Ma nelle prime informazioni che passano se ne dicono di tutti i colori...


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> qui vicino era successo un caso simile, ma senza figli: lui ammazza la fidanzata (!) per stare con l'amante
> era un carabiniere e le ha sparato con la pistola d'ordinanza, e hanno condannato anche lei


Mah in questi casi non possiamo sapere cosa passi nella loro testa ... come è possibile per una persona normale, marito o moglie che sia, arrivare ad uccidere pure i propri figli non lo capirò mai ... ma purtroppo il canovaccio è logoro e purtroppo gli esempi non mancano e i problemi che tentano di risolvere sempre gli stessi soldi o sesso o entrambi ... solo un pensiero per quei piccoli angeli


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicono che ha confessato che era in mutande. O è una balla o è un ulteriore indizio che era tutto premeditato.


comunque così tanto per parlare, quello che non collima con la premeditazione, secondo me, è che è dura far passare per una rapina l'uccisione dei due bimbi
per dire, a parte che un rapinatore tende a non uccidere, tanto meno due bambini al piano di sopra...

nel senso che se veramente questo marito ha premeditato tutto nella speranza di passarla liscia, il suo piano era ridicolo (oltre che orrendo, ovviamente)


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> comunque così tanto per parlare, quello che non collima con la premeditazione, secondo me, è che è dura far passare per una rapina l'uccisione dei due bimbi
> per dire, a parte che un rapinatore tende a non uccidere, tanto meno due bambini al piano di sopra...
> 
> nel senso che se veramente questo marito ha premeditato tutto nella speranza di passarla liscia, il suo piano era ridicolo (oltre che orrendo, ovviamente)


E infatti quello che ha fatto alzare le antenne è stato l'accanimento sul più piccolo...e come ogni manuale base di criminologia insegna, l'accanimento su un corpo ha sempre un qualcosa di passionale e di vicinanza con la vittima...
Un rapinatore se ne frega di un bambino di 20 mesi...


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mah in questi casi non possiamo sapere cosa passi nella loro testa ... come è possibile per una persona normale, marito o moglie che sia, arrivare ad uccidere pure i propri figli non lo capirò mai ... ma purtroppo il canovaccio è logoro e purtroppo gli esempi non mancano e i problemi che tentano di risolvere sempre gli stessi soldi o sesso o entrambi ... solo un pensiero per quei piccoli angeli


penso un mix di deliro di onnipotenza, demenza, narcisismo, droga e aridità
in pratica credeva di mettere a posto tutto:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> comunque così tanto per parlare, quello che non collima con la premeditazione, secondo me, è che è dura far passare per una rapina l'uccisione dei due bimbi
> per dire, a parte che un rapinatore tende a non uccidere, tanto meno due bambini al piano di sopra...
> 
> nel senso che se veramente questo marito ha premeditato tutto nella speranza di passarla liscia, il suo piano era ridicolo (oltre che orrendo, ovviamente)


Ancora più dura pensare a un raptus... Dopo aver fatto sesso -non riesco a usare l'espressione fare l'amore- e poi la doccia e alla partita... Scrivono che i colleghi non hanno notato nulla di strano, lui tifava e tutto...


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> penso un mix di deliro di onnipotenza, demenza, narcisismo, droga e aridità
> *in pratica credeva di mettere a posto tutto*:singleeye:


Già ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma secondo te...


Non so, io mi sono sposata due volte ma non ho letto bene questo contratto... 
Ero distratta da altre cose (la prima volta pensavo "che cazzo sto facendo?", la seconda c'era mio figlio che aveva 4 anni e correva come un pazzo per tutta la sala inseguito da un suo compagno della materna)
Mi hanno detto di firmare qui e qui e io l'ho fatto, come quando ti consegnano le raccomandate, tipo che ti mettono la crocetta e ti dicono "qui"


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ancora più dura pensare a un raptus... Dopo aver fatto sesso -non riesco a usare l'espressione fare l'amore- e poi la doccia e alla partita... Scrivono che i colleghi non hanno notato nulla di strano, lui tifava e tutto...


No no, niente raptus...
Uno in preda a un raptus chiama qualcuno che ancora c'ha il sangue sulle mani...
Questo è stato fin troppo lucido e consapevole...


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no, niente raptus...
> Uno in preda a un raptus chiama qualcuno che ancora c'ha il sangue sulle mani...
> Questo è stato fin troppo lucido e consapevole...


Infatti...

posso pensare, VOGLIO pensare che a sto tizio la testa gli giri per il verso sbagliato... Ma non come incapacità di intendere e di volere... L'ha pensato, l'ha voluto, l'ha fatto, ha cercato di farla franca.


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Infatti...
> 
> posso pensare, VOGLIO pensare che a sto tizio la testa gli giri per il verso sbagliato... Ma non come incapacità di intendere e di volere... L'ha pensato, l'ha voluto, l'ha fatto, ha cercato di farla franca.


Che ci sia qualcosa di sbagliato mi pare evidente...ma io all'incapacità non ci credo praticamente mai!


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ancora più dura pensare a un raptus... Dopo aver fatto sesso -non riesco a usare l'espressione fare l'amore- e poi la doccia e alla partita... Scrivono che i colleghi non hanno notato nulla di strano, lui tifava e tutto...



che poi il raptus solitamente è tipico di una lite furibonda, o comunque di una situazione che è andata incancrenendosi col tempo a causa di litigi continui


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Veramente in comune è il celebrante che è tenuto a leggerti gli articoli del codice che disciplinano il matrimonio.
> E deve anche chiedere, se non erro, se i coniugi e i testimoni hanno inteso.


Si, ma non mi ricordo che il sindaco abbia parlato di sesso.
Però è vero che ero distratta. Non ho ascoltato granché.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo dice anche il diritto di famiglia... ocio...


Si questo me lo ricordo. Mi ricordo che quando andai dall'avvocato e gli dissi che ero andata via di casa da un mesetto mi disse che non potevo, che era abbandono del tetto coniugale. Che io pensavo fosse una cosa degli anni 50...


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si questo me lo ricordo. Mi ricordo che quando andai dall'avvocato e gli dissi che ero andata via di casa da un mesetto mi disse che non potevo, che era abbandono del tetto coniugale. Che io pensavo fosse una cosa degli anni 50...


Saranno 3 anni che hanno abolito l'abbandono del tetto coniugale per fortuna.....


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

massima fresca fresca:

*Senza sesso per anni, lui lascia la casa: niente addebito al marito*

*Menage familiare interrotto da tempo: l’abbandono della casa familiare è solo una conseguenza perché la convivenza era già intollerabile*. È quanto emerge dalla sentenza 2539/14 della Cassazione. 

Il caso 

Lui lascia la casa coniugale e intraprende una relazione con un’altra donna. Motivo? La situazione familiare non era più sopportabile, visto che dalla nascita del figlio non vi erano stati più rapporti sessuali fra i coniugi. Nessun addebito della separazione all’uomo, come invece avrebbe voluto la moglie, per aver abbandonato il tetto coniugale. Questo è quanto deciso dai giudici. Infatti, i giudici di merito prima, e la Cassazione poi, hanno escluso che la relazione extra-coniugale dell’uomo fosse la causa della rottura del vincolo coniugale. L’infedeltà porta sempre all’addebito della separazione? La S.C., sul punto, ha ricordato 2 precedenti giurisprudenziali. Il primo (Cass., n. 13592/2006), sull’obbligo di fedeltà, afferma che la sua violazione determina normalmente «l’intollerabilità della prosecuzione della convivenza e costituisce, di regola, causa della separazione personale, addebitabile al coniuge che ne è responsabile, sempre che non si constati la mancanza di un nesso di causalità tra l’infedeltà e la crisi coniugale», e cioè che non risulti la preesistenza di una rottura già irrimediabilmente in atto. E l’abbandono della casa familiare? Il secondo (Cass., n. 10719/2013), invece, riguarda l’abbandono della casa familiare. Di per sé – spiegano gli Ermellini – tale abbandono «costituisce violazione di un obbligo matrimoniale» e, di conseguenza, causa di addebito della separazione, in quanto porta all’impossibilità della convivenza. Tale violazione, tuttavia, non si concretizza se chi ha posto in essere l’abbandono prova che esso «è stato determinato dal comportamento dell’altro coniuge, ovvero quando il suddetto abbandono sia intervenuto nel momento in cui l’intollerabilità della prosecuzione della convivenza si sia già verificata». Per questi motivi, la Cassazione rigetta in toto il ricorso della donna.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Saranno 3 anni che hanno abolito l'abbandono del tetto coniugale per fortuna.....


ah meno male

Ormai per me sono passati 15 anni... Ma l'avevo trovata una cosa davvero assurda


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma non si parla di sesso. O di altre cose specifiche.
> 
> È tutto implicito nel termine "assistenza morale e materiale".


Ah ecco

Ora mi sento un po' meno tonta, grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Saranno 3 anni che hanno abolito l'abbandono del tetto coniugale per fortuna.....


No manco pe gnente


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No manco pe gnente


metti in dubbio l'abolizione o il "per fortuna"?


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> metti in dubbio l'abolizione o il "per fortuna"?


L'abolizione ...


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no, niente raptus...
> Uno in preda a un raptus chiama qualcuno che ancora c'ha il sangue sulle mani...
> Questo è stato fin troppo lucido e consapevole...


concordo... mi pare più una "lucida" psicopatia.


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> L'abolizione ...


L'abolizione è sicura.Me lo disse il mio avvocato un anno fa quando pensavo di non tornare in Italia.


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> massima fresca fresca:
> 
> *Senza sesso per anni, lui lascia la casa: niente addebito al marito*
> 
> ...





Erato' ha detto:


> L'abolizione è sicura.Me lo disse il mio avvocato un anno fa quando pensavo di non tornare in Italia.


Non fare scherzi ...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il suo profilo Facebook è inquietante.
> Assolutamente normale, con gli auguri alla stellina che compie 4 anni.
> https://www.facebook.com/carlo.lissi


Normale per niente! Una faccia da stronzo e una sola foto in cui impugna una pistola e ce la punta contro.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sarebbe perfetto
> 
> Mi accontento anche di due volte a settimana.



QUESTA ME LA SONO PERSA................ALLORA SCOPO PIU' IO A 60 ANNI..............DUE SONO POCHINE POCHINE A TRENTA.............POI DIPENDE DAL GRADO DI.....MA DEVONO ESSERE SPECIALI SPECIALI.............


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ho letto tante minchiate...
> speriamo che la notte vi porti consiglio :mrgreen:



SCRIVIMI LE MIE, COSI MEDITO AHAHAH


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non fare scherzi ...


non sto scherzando.Il motivo per cui sono tornata pero era che nonostante non era più un reato rischiavo di perdere il diritto di collocazione dei bimbi e che la separazione venisse addebitata a me.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

*gli uominiiiiiiiiii*

Sono stata anch'io bambina
 Di mio padre innamorata
 Per lui sbaglio sempre e sono
 La sua figlia sgangherata
 Ho provato a conquistarlo
 E non ci sono mai riuscita
 E lottato per cambiarlo
 Ci vorrebbe un'altra vita.
 La pazienza delle donne incomincia a quell'età
 Quando nascono in famiglia quelle mezze ostilità
 E ti perdi dentro a un cinema
 A sognare di andar via
 Con il primo che ti capita e ti dice una bugia.
 Gli uomini non cambiano
 Prima parlano d'amore e poi ti lasciano da sola
 Gli uomini ti cambiano
 E tu piangi mille notti di perché
 Invece, gli uomini ti uccidono
 E con gli amici vanno a ridere di te.
 Piansi anch'io la prima volta
 Stretta a un angolo e sconfitta
 Lui faceva e non capiva
 Perché stavo ferma e zitta
 Ma ho scoperto con il tempo
 E diventando un po' più dura
 Che se l'uomo in gruppo è più cattivo
 Quando è solo ha più paura.
 Gli uomini non cambiano
 Fanno i soldi per comprarti
 E poi ti vendono
 La notte, gli uomini non tornano
 E ti danno tutto quello che non vuoi
 Ma perché gli uomini che nascono
 Sono figli delle donne
 Ma non sono come noi
 Amore gli uomini che cambiano
 Sono quasi un ideale che non c'è
 Sono quelli innamorati come te.


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> Sono stata anch'io bambina
> Di mio padre innamorata
> Per lui sbaglio sempre e sono
> La sua figlia sgangherata
> ...


Sembra una poesia questa canzone di mia martini


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non voglio andare OT
> ma avete letto che chi ha ucciso a Motta Visconti è stato il marito? e poi è andato a guardarsi la partita...
> che sangue freddo



MI ERO PERSA la tragica notizia, l'ha sentita mia figlia questa mattina in TV e appena sono rientrata a casa me o ha raccontato sconvolta.

Pazzesco è dire niente. Povere creature innocenti.


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> non sto scherzando.Il motivo per cui sono tornata pero era che nonostante non era più un reato *rischiavo di perdere il diritto di collocazione dei bimbi e che la separazione venisse addebitata a me*.


Gran brutta storia ... certo che è desolante avere la consapevolezza di essere nel "giusto" e rischiare di poter passare per lo "sbagliato" ... più che desolante fa proprio :girapalle:


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> tutto ciò per dire che l'uomo è debole e suppongo, non avendo il coraggio di confessare il suo tradimento, passa a modi estremi per risolvere la situazione



Mi fa rivalutare alla grande mio marito, l'ho detto pure a mia figlia, una tragedia nella tragedia, poveretti i genitori di entrambi, non so chi possa stare peggio tra loro, perdere figlia e nipoti o avere un figlio che li ha uccisi, un incubo.

Torniamo al discorso dell'egoismo delle persone, questo ha passato ogni limite umano.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

ammazza  sei trasgressiva da paura





Principessa ha detto:


> Lo so disy... io ho avuto un calo della libido pazzesco quest'anno.
> 
> Tra medici e controlli prima e preparativi del matrimonio oggi, ci penso molto meno di prima.
> 
> Spero di recuperare il mio spirito quando sarò sposata. La luna di miele dovrebbe aiutare.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'avevo detto anch'io, anche se la presenza dei bambini me lo faceva pensare impossibile.
> Volevo aprire un thread e intitolarlo "tradite, ci è andata bene" ma mi sembrava di cattivo gusto. In forma scritta si è fraintendibili.
> C'è stato un periodo in cui l'ho pensato.
> 
> http://milano.corriere.it/foto-gall...se-05af70d0-f47b-11e3-8a74-87b3e3738f4b.shtml



Per noi che lo siamo state è inevitabile pensare almeno di aver scampato cose peggiori, questa è la più tragica e inumana.

L'avevo già pensato per il caso Parolisi e Ragusa.

Ho voglia di chiamare mio marito e dirgli che se non altro non è pazzo da legare. Dopo lo farò. Mia figlia è sconvolta, soprattutto per la descrizione che ne fanno amici e parenti.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una bella coppia, lui laureato, dipendente presso una multinazionale, villetta nel pavese, due figli...
> lui che su facebook pubblica la torta per i 4 anni della figlia solo l'anno scorso....
> Assurdo pensare che tutto questo possa scaturire solo dall'essersi invaghiti di una collega.
> Cioè, ne devi aver cacciata giù di coca e altre pasticche per arrivare a simili livelli, cazzo.



Non sarebbe il primo, ne l'ultimo purtroppo, l'ha fatto pure il marito della bancaria veneta, Lucia ...., Parolisi, Logli, e quelli che neppure si ricordano da troppi che sono, uno se ricordo bene ha pure bruciato il corpo della moglie ed aveva in auto l'amante, in meridione.

Qui è ancora peggio, se peggio è il termine utilizzabile, per i due figli.

Pochi mesi fa in brianza uno per gelosia ha ucciso i due figli affidati alla madre.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per noi che lo siamo state è inevitabile pensare almeno di aver scampato cose peggiori, questa è la più tragica e inumana.
> 
> L'avevo già pensato per il caso Parolisi e Ragusa.
> 
> Ho voglia di chiamare mio marito e dirgli che se non altro non è pazzo da legare. Dopo lo farò. Mia figlia è sconvolta, soprattutto per la descrizione che ne fanno amici e parenti.


Infatti la menate tanto per innocue avventurette....ma senza entrare in follie come queste,non siai quanti cretini si perdono,dietro alle''altre donne''


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Gran brutta storia ... certo che è desolante avere la consapevolezza di essere nel "giusto" e rischiare di poter passare per lo "sbagliato" ... più che desolante fa proprio :girapalle:


eh si.purtroppo.nel caso mio per via della burocrazia la separazione è un casino...lui aveva anche minacciato che nel caso in cui scendessi in grecia con i bimbi per cercare un po'di pace mi avrebbe denunciata di sequestro di minori nonostante sui documenti da viaggio dei bimbi risultino entrambe le firme, nonostante lui sparisse per giornate intere e non rispondesse ai telefoni e non dicesse neanche dove andasse...perse la testa completamente quel periodo.ma io dovevo stare qui.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> eh si.purtroppo.nel caso mio per via della burocrazia la separazione è un casino...lui aveva anche minacciato che nel caso in cui scendessi in grecia con i bimbi per cercare un po'di pace mi avrebbe denunciata di sequestro di minori nonostante sui documenti da viaggio dei bimbi risultino entrambe le firme, nonostante lui sparisse per giornate intere e non rispondesse ai telefoni e non dicesse neanche dove andasse...perse la testa completamente quel periodo.ma io dovevo stare qui.



Capisco tutto ma se alla fine siete ancora insieme non credo e spero non sia solo per paura o per la burocrazia.

Bisognerebbe sempre raccogliere le prove ufficiali del tradimento per spuntarla.

A me neppure sarebbero servite vista la sua situazione.


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Capisco tutto ma se alla fine siete ancora insieme non credo e spero non sia solo per paura o per la burocrazia.
> 
> Bisognerebbe sempre raccogliere le prove ufficiali del tradimento per spuntarla.
> 
> A me neppure sarebbero servite vista la sua situazione.


Se non avessimo avuto i bimbi io sarei sparita disi, me ne sarei andata la stessa sera in cui scoprì tutto e me ne sarei strafregata di separazioni, divorzi ecc ecc.Via e nient'altro.Mai bimbi ce li abbiamo e si meritano tutti gli sforzi e la pazienza del mondo per avere una famiglia unita.Io ho una infinita pazienza e lui a piccoli passi migliora.A volte mi sale la carogna quando penso al passato.Ma ho imparato a gestire anche la carogna e pensare al futuro....non mi sono rassegnata e mi sento piu forte rispetto a un anno fa.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> comunque così tanto per parlare, quello che non collima con la premeditazione, secondo me, è che è dura far passare per una rapina l'uccisione dei due bimbi
> per dire, a parte che un rapinatore tende a non uccidere, tanto meno due bambini al piano di sopra...
> 
> nel senso che se veramente questo marito ha premeditato tutto nella speranza di passarla liscia, il suo piano era ridicolo (oltre che orrendo, ovviamente)


E' quasi sempre "ridicolo". Il fatto è che quello che nel piano sembra poter funzionare poi non è così semplice da mettere in pratica.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Se non avessimo avuto i bimbi io sarei sparita disi, me ne sarei andata la stessa sera in cui scoprì tutto e me ne sarei strafregata di separazioni, divorzi ecc ecc.Via e nient'altro.Mai bimbi ce li abbiamo e si meritano tutti gli sforzi e la pazienza del mondo per avere una famiglia unita.Io ho una infinita pazienza e lui a piccoli passi migliora.A volte mi sale la carogna quando penso al passato.Ma ho imparato a gestire anche la carogna e pensare al futuro....non mi sono rassegnata e mi sento piu forte rispetto a un anno fa.



Ti capisco perfettamente, la cosa importante è che d'ora in poi lui per prima cosa ti rispetti e non si permetta più di essere prepotente, poi che tu sia il più serena possibile, certo, essendo giovane sarebbe auspicabile fossi anche felice, ma a volte nella vita bisogna accontentarsi.

La carogna ripensandoci sale a tutti.

Un abbraccio.

Vai in Grecia in vacanza?  Con lui e i bambini immagino!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per noi che lo siamo state è inevitabile pensare almeno di aver scampato cose peggiori, questa è la più tragica e inumana.
> 
> L'avevo già pensato per il caso Parolisi e Ragusa.
> 
> Ho voglia di chiamare mio marito e dirgli che se non altro non è pazzo da legare. Dopo lo farò. Mia figlia è sconvolta, soprattutto per la descrizione che ne fanno amici e parenti.


Il fatto è che le mogli mai se lo aspettavano e, peggio ancora, le amanti aspettavano che si liberassero.:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti la menate tanto per innocue avventurette....ma senza entrare in follie come queste,non siai quanti cretini si perdono,dietro alle''altre donne''


Al confronti di uno che ammazza i bambini tu sei San Francesco.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti la menate tanto per innocue avventurette....ma senza entrare in follie come queste,non siai quanti cretini si perdono,dietro alle''altre donne''



Immagino sia una schiera folta, ma almeno trovino il coraggio di lasciare o farsi la doppia vita come ha fatto mio marito senza però far altro male a nessuno oltre al brutto del tradire.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente, la cosa importante è che d'ora in poi lui per prima cosa ti rispetti e non si permetta più di essere prepotente, poi che tu sia il più serena possibile, certo, essendo giovane sarebbe auspicabile fossi anche felice, ma a volte nella vita bisogna accontentarsi.
> 
> *La carogna ripensandoci sale a tutti.
> 
> ...


Un abbraccio anche da me 
E conta che lo penso ogni volta che ti leggo Eratò


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al confronti di uno che ammazza i bambini tu sei San Francesco.



Effettivamente......


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Immagino sia una schiera folta, ma almeno trovino il coraggio di lasciare o farsi la doppia vita come ha fatto mio marito senza però far altro male a nessuno oltre al brutto del tradire.


venerdi'per lavoro.ho visto paesano''emigrato''dopo essersi separato.Con l'amante diventata la compagna,ci ha fatto pure un figlio,prima di capire chi fosse...la solita strafiga moldava svuota portafoglira e'pentito..si sono lasciati.a momenti rimane senza un cent.E mi ha dato soddisfazione,sai Dis quando ha detto''hai ragione era meglio motel,poi ognuno  a casa sua''


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> venerdi'per lavoro.ho visto paesano''emigrato''dopo essersi separato.Con l'amante diventata la compagna,ci ha fatto pure un figlio,prima di capire chi fosse...la solita strafiga moldava svuota portafoglira e'pentito..si sono lasciati.a momenti rimane senza un cent.E mi ha dato soddisfazione,sai Dis quando ha detto''hai ragione era meglio motel,poi ognuno  a casa sua''


Dire "era meglio se non tradivo mia moglie" pareva brutto?


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dire "era meglio se non tradivo mia moglie" pareva brutto?


più che altro  in tutto questo "ci è scappato " un figlio


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro  in tutto questo "ci è scappato " un figlio


Ma in un ragionamento del "SE" pensare di portarla e motel e ciao una con la quale ha fatto un figlio (ma si sa che se è dell'est è quel che è :unhappy non si sa cosa è peggio.


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> venerdi'per lavoro.ho visto paesano''emigrato''dopo essersi separato.Con l'amante diventata la compagna,ci ha fatto pure un figlio,prima di capire chi fosse...la solita strafiga moldava svuota portafoglira e'pentito..si sono lasciati.a momenti rimane senza un cent.E mi ha dato soddisfazione,sai Dis quando ha detto''hai ragione era meglio motel,poi ognuno  a casa sua''



Io farei una colletta forumistica per pagarti uno psicologo e capire il perchè delle tue fuitine!

Cosi, per curiosità, per capire, non tanto come sei tu, ma il genere, mi interessa molto.


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente, la cosa importante è che d'ora in poi lui per prima cosa ti rispetti e non si permetta più di essere prepotente, poi che tu sia il più serena possibile, certo, essendo giovane sarebbe auspicabile fossi anche felice, ma a volte nella vita bisogna accontentarsi.
> 
> La carogna ripensandoci sale a tutti.
> 
> ...


si e non vedo l'oraaaaaaaaa!!!! quest'anno rimaremmo poco in grecia 10 gg in tutto ma saremmo tutti insieme...e sarà bello.poi fine agosto partiamo per 1 settimana a Barcellona, sempre tutti insieme.Son già emozionata


----------



## Eratò (16 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> venerdi'per lavoro.ho visto paesano''emigrato''dopo essersi separato.Con l'amante diventata la compagna,ci ha fatto pure un figlio,prima di capire chi fosse...la solita strafiga moldava svuota portafoglira e'pentito..si sono lasciati.a momenti rimane senza un cent.E mi ha dato soddisfazione,sai Dis quando ha detto''hai ragione era meglio motel,poi ognuno  a casa sua''


ecco la fine che stava per fare il mio maritino....con tanto di suocera e cognato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> QUESTA ME LA SONO PERSA................ALLORA SCOPO PIU' IO A 60 ANNI..............DUE SONO POCHINE POCHINE A TRENTA.............POI DIPENDE DAL GRADO DI.....MA DEVONO ESSERE SPECIALI SPECIALI.............


Pensa che io sono stata pure un anno senza... A poco più di 40


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Rispetto a te e a Brunetta, sì  voi non sapete manco scherzarci su, sul sesso e sui rapporti di coppia.


che ci posso fare se son così limitata.ahimé


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

finalmente l'assassino della povera yara


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> finalmente l'assassino della povera yara


Giá meno male
Ora buttino via la chiave perô


----------



## JON (17 Giugno 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Frequento gente nuova. Di tutte le età e di ogni cultura. Ma la musica non cambia....donne che x i figli, la casa e il lavoro sono spesso stanche. Mariti che si lamentano che vogliono farlo di più e che prima o poi si troveranno l'amante. Io, che so cosa significa essere tradita, vesto il mio sorriso migliore e fingo di far parte della discussione. Poi torno sola e sento una grande amarezza dentro. Sono stata divisa in due e non riesco più a ricompormi. Ma perché siete eterni insoddisfatti. Perché riducete le mogli ad un oggetto scontato? Chi vi obbliga a sposarvi....restate single e scopatevi il mondo intero.


Gli uomini, come tutte le creature del creato, cambiano, e con loro le loro prospettive.
Si sposano per convinzione, ma in quel momento non sanno che anche quelle convinzioni muteranno col tempo. Con gli anni diventano più affascinanti, vabbé non tutti  , e scoprono poteri a volte che non conoscevano.

Pensi che col senno di poi, ad avercelo naturalmente, si sarebbero sposati?
E' normale che si sentano frustrati, dopotutto sono anche brava gente.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Ma questo è uno XXXXXXX di prima categoria.
http://milano.corriere.it/foto-gall...io-4a21863c-f556-11e3-ac9a-521682d84f63.shtml
Deficiente che pensava che non arrivassero a lui, con quella messinscena ridicola.
Cretino, assassino, un essere schifoso.
Inquieta il fatto che potrebbe essere uno qualsiasi.
Il classico vicino di casa.
Il collega d'ufficio.
Il matrimonio una gabbia?
Cazzo, divorzia!
Non ho parole.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma questo è uno XXXXXXX di prima categoria.
> http://milano.corriere.it/foto-gall...io-4a21863c-f556-11e3-ac9a-521682d84f63.shtml
> Deficiente che pensava che non arrivassero a lui, con quella messinscena ridicola.
> Cretino, assassino, un essere schifoso.
> ...


Beh, ma sono i "qualsiasi" quelli di cui aver paura, infatti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Normale per niente! Una faccia da stronzo e una sola foto in cui impugna una pistola e ce la punta contro.


ma è un fotogramma di Walking Dead...mica è lui che spara, è Andrew Lincoln


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma è un fotogramma di Walking Dead...mica è lui che spara, è Andrew Lincoln


E ci hai pure raggione, ma qualcosa mi dice che io per esempio non l'avrei postata sulla mia bacheca, soprattutto perché non c'è quasi null'altro!


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E ci hai pure raggione, ma qualcosa mi dice che io per esempio non l'avrei postata sulla mia bacheca, soprattutto perché non c'è quasi null'altro!


mah, boh. Io per un periodo ho avuto come foto del profilo (quella grande) un fotogramma di Zhang Yimou, frecce/giavellotti infuocati tutti lanciati contro l'osservatore, ma non ho mai ucciso nessuno


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E ci hai pure raggione, ma qualcosa mi dice che io per esempio non l'avrei postata sulla mia bacheca, soprattutto perché non c'è quasi null'altro!


Tutti attenti a JB!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io farei una colletta forumistica per pagarti uno psicologo e capire il perchè delle tue fuitine!
> 
> Cosi, per curiosità, per capire, non tanto come sei tu, ma il genere, mi interessa molto.


Come ho appena detto al Sommo Conte of Vicenza,vorrei smettere.La fine dell'ultima storia,mi ha segnato.Ma forse meglio,non potevo stare assieme ad una troia....altro nome non so dare,ad un donna,che manco ha terminato di''bermi'',e fusa al tel con il marito.Ho preso le contromisure,ho gia'beccato una moglie''stufa del solito''..ahahahh..tutte identiche.Manca sempre qualcosa...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un abbraccio anche da me
> E conta che lo penso ogni volta che ti leggo Eratò


Buongiorno Brunetta e grazie:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La legge italiana prevede il divorzio.
> La chiesa solo l'annullamento, se ci sono certe condizioni.


sì ma le motivazioni per chiedere il divorzio, con addebito pure, possono essere anche relative all'assenza di assistenza/cure coniugali, ovvero in salute e malattia, in ricchezza e povertà.
I coniugi hanno diritti e doveri anche nel matrimonio laico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> La legge italiana prevede il divorzio.
> La chiesa solo l'annullamento, se ci sono certe condizioni.


sì ma le motivazioni per chiedere il divorzio, con addebito pure, possono essere anche relative all'assenza di assistenza/cure coniugali, ovvero in salute e malattia, in ricchezza e povertà non è solo la sostanza del matrimonio cattolico.
I coniugi hanno il dovere alla mutua assistenza anche nel matrimonio laico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non ho capito...si era invaghito della collega ed ha ucciso moglie e figli?5 anni e tre mesi
> come è possibile


una cosa mostruosa. Io non mi capacito mai di certi percorsi mentali.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Gli uomini, come tutte le creature del creato, cambiano, e con loro le loro prospettive.
> Si sposano per convinzione, ma in quel momento non sanno che anche quelle convinzioni muteranno col tempo. Con gli anni diventano più affascinanti, vabbé non tutti  , e scoprono poteri a volte che non conoscevano.
> 
> Pensi che col senno di poi, ad avercelo naturalmente, si sarebbero sposati?
> E' normale che si sentano frustrati, dopotutto sono anche brava gente.


In questi giorni questa comprensione inquieta.


----------



## JON (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questi giorni questa comprensione inquieta.


Che vuoi, sono di parte io.


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come ho appena detto al Sommo Conte of Vicenza,vorrei smettere.La fine dell'ultima storia,mi ha segnato.Ma forse meglio,non potevo stare assieme ad una troia....altro nome non so dare,ad un donna,*che manco ha terminato di''bermi'',e fusa al tel con il marito*.Ho preso le contromisure,ho gia'beccato una moglie''stufa del solito''..ahahahh..tutte identiche.Manca sempre qualcosa...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


.....sono una ingenua lo so:singleeye:


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> .....sono una ingenua lo so:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come ho appena detto al Sommo Conte of Vicenza,vorrei smettere.La fine dell'ultima storia,mi ha segnato.Ma forse meglio,non potevo stare assieme ad una troia....altro nome non so dare,ad un donna,che manco ha terminato di''bermi'',e fusa al tel con il marito.Ho preso le contromisure,ho gia'beccato una moglie''stufa del solito''..ahahahh..tutte identiche.Manca sempre qualcosa...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





Erato' ha detto:


> .....sono una ingenua lo so:singleeye:


Pensa a che sicurezza per la salute.


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2014)

comunque come si fa a fidarsi di una donna che mente con tale scioltezza .spesso teniamo a ribadire che chi tradisce può essere una persona corretta in altro.
verissimo...ma in questi casi ho i miei dubbi


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa a che sicurezza per la salute.


diciamo che la signora fa parte delle categorie ad alto rischio


----------



## Hellseven (24 Giugno 2014)

E invece, Circe e Signore in genere che siete con Ella solidali, voi perché lo fate?
Perché anche le donne tradiscono, _I suppose _....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E invece, Circe e Signore in genere che siete con Ella solidali, voi perché lo fate?
> Perché anche le donne tradiscono, _I suppose _....


Io non tradisco.
Conosco chi l'ha fatto.
Ognuna aveva ragioni diverse.
Tutte disposte a parlare di cosa piaceva della storia con l'amante, sentirsi giovani-belle-senza problemi in quel rapporto, e molto reticenti sul rapporto principale che consideravano buono e che non credevano potesse diventare migliore perché era già apprezzabile così. Non chiedevano troppo per non dare troppo. Non si può pretendere troppo dalla vita.


----------



## Hellseven (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io non tradisco*.
> Conosco chi l'ha fatto.
> Ognuna aveva ragioni diverse.
> Tutte disposte a parlare di cosa piaceva della storia con l'amante, sentirsi giovani-belle-senza problemi in quel rapporto, e molto reticenti sul rapporto principale che consideravano buono e che non credevano potesse diventare migliore perché era già apprezzabile così. Non chiedevano troppo per non dare troppo. Non si può pretendere troppo dalla vita.


Lo so, la mia era una provocazione che equivaleva a dire: non generalizziamo :smile:
Quindi la chiave di questi tradimenti sembra il Desiderio di sentirsi Belle & Volute?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Lo so, la mia era una provocazione che equivaleva a dire: non generalizziamo :smile:
> Quindi la chiave di questi tradimenti sembra il Desiderio di sentirsi Belle & Volute?


Per me è stata l'attrazione fortissima e la complicità che si era creata tra noi. E' stato un accentuarsi giorno dopo giorno per mesi fino a quando ho capito che non volevo tornare indietro


----------



## Hellseven (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me è stata l'attrazione fortissima e *la complicità* che si era creata tra noi. E' stato un accentuarsi giorno dopo giorno per mesi fino a quando ho capito che non volevo tornare indietro


La complicità nel _trasgredire_?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La complicità nel _trasgredire_?


No la complicità si è creata molto tempo prima.
Giochi di sguardi, battute, ci siamo studiati parecchio


----------



## Hellseven (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No la complicità si è creata molto tempo prima.
> Giochi di sguardi, battute, ci siamo studiati parecchio


E i vostri partner ufficiali? Non hanno notato nulla?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E i vostri partner ufficiali? Non hanno notato nulla?



Direi di no. A meno che sanno e non dicono nulla. Ma la vedo abbastanza difficile
Eviterebbero a distanza di anni di continuare a frequentarci


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> diciamo che la signora fa parte delle categorie ad alto rischio


sono stato da poco in un reparto di immunologia del policlinico per una serie completa di esami visto che ho vissuto una situazione a rischio con sangue potenzialmente infetto, e la dottoressa che mi ha visitato e fatto i prelievi mi ha detto che in Italia sono stimati statisticamente circa centomila portatori di hiv e epatite inconsapevoli e il numero è in costante aumento tra gli etero proprio per tradimenti non confessati.


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono stato da poco in un reparto di immunologia del policlinico per una serie completa di esami visto che ho vissuto una situazione a rischio con sangue potenzialmente infetto, e la dottoressa che mi ha visitato e fatto i prelievi mi ha detto che in Italia sono stimati statisticamente circa centomila portatori di hiv e epatite inconsapevoli e il numero è in costante aumento tra gli etero proprio per tradimenti non confessati.


salute, non moralismo spicciolo


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> salute, non moralismo spicciolo


infatti... sai che gli frega a qualche proteina ben assemblata del moralismo? Ti usa per replicarsi ma non giudica :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono stato da poco in un reparto di immunologia del policlinico per una serie completa di esami visto che ho vissuto una situazione a rischio con sangue potenzialmente infetto, e la dottoressa che mi ha visitato e fatto i prelievi mi ha detto che in Italia sono stimati statisticamente circa centomila portatori di hiv e epatite inconsapevoli e il numero è in costante aumento tra gli etero proprio per tradimenti non confessati.


Non si vorrà mica fare la figura di chi non si fida, chiedendo l'uso del preservativo?!


----------



## Eratò (24 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono stato da poco in un reparto di immunologia del policlinico per una serie completa di esami visto che ho vissuto una situazione a rischio con sangue potenzialmente infetto, e la dottoressa che mi ha visitato e fatto i prelievi mi ha detto che in Italia sono stimati statisticamente circa centomila portatori di hiv e epatite inconsapevoli e il numero è in costante aumento *tra gli etero proprio per tradimenti non confessati.*




Il problema è che nonostante siano passati 30 anni dalla comparsa del HIV e nonostante le MTS siano ben note si continua ad essere disinformati.La sifilide è in aumento, la gonorrea, la clamidia e l'HIV insieme al epatite anche e gran parte dei nuovi casi hanno tra i 18 e i 40 anni.Ma dopo l'introduzione del Viagra sono aumentati anche i casi over60.Avevo pensato di postare un opuscolo della lila riguardo al HIV ma non so se è consentito.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Il problema è che nonostante siano passati 30 anni dalla comparsa del HIV e nonostante le MTS siano ben note si continua ad essere disinformati.La sifilide è in aumento, la gonorrea, la clamidia e l'HIV insieme al epatite anche e gran parte dei nuovi casi hanno tra i 18 e i 40 anni.Ma dopo l'introduzione del Viagra sono aumentati anche i casi over60.Avevo pensato di postare un opuscolo della lila riguardo al HIV ma non so se è consentito.


puoi aprire un 3d apposito in Amore&Sesso


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Il problema è che nonostante siano passati 30 anni dalla comparsa del HIV e nonostante le MTS siano ben note si continua ad essere disinformati.La sifilide è in aumento, la gonorrea, la clamidia e l'HIV insieme al epatite anche e gran parte dei nuovi casi hanno tra i 18 e i 40 anni.Ma dopo l'introduzione del Viagra sono aumentati anche i casi over60.Avevo pensato di postare un opuscolo della lila riguardo al HIV ma non so se è consentito.


guarda mentre aspettavo mi son messo a parlare con una signora sulla cinquantina che ha scoperto da poco di essere stata contagiata dal marito, inconsapevole di essere portatore da anni... mi ha fatto una pena incredibile.


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi di no. A meno che sanno e non dicono nulla. Ma la vedo abbastanza difficile
> Eviterebbero a distanza di anni di continuare a frequentarci


Perché vi frequentate voi 4?

Ma se lui non si fosse ammalato avreste continuato cosi ?
Io non capisco come sia fattibile se non con una dose di egoismo / follia
E tu farfalla mi sembri opposto
Sensibile attenta

Ma non ci stavi male?
Non è una critica x capire

Poi certo simmo tutti diversi lo so


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché vi frequentate voi 4?
> 
> Ma se lui non si fosse ammalato avreste continuato cosi ?
> Io non capisco come sia fattibile se non con una dose di egoismo / follia
> ...


si ci frequentiamo, non spesso ma capita
Sicuramente una dose di egoismo
Se non si fosse ammalato di sicuro sarebbe continuata. Così come? Da amanti. Certo. Non ho mai pensato a una vita con lui e nemmeno lui con me. Ci saremmo accoltellati dopo 2 gg di convivenza
No non mi sono mai stata male. Ho sempre separato le due cose.


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> si ci frequentiamo, non spesso ma capita
> Sicuramente una dose di egoismo
> Se non si fosse ammalato di sicuro sarebbe continuata. Così come? Da amanti. Certo. Non ho mai pensato a una vita con lui e nemmeno lui con me. Ci saremmo accoltellati dopo 2 gg di convivenza
> No non mi sono mai stata male. Ho sempre separato le due cose.


Capito.
Non eravate innamorati  mi viene da pensare 
Cosi firse fattibile 
Ma timore di perdere tutto x una cosa del genere non ti si è mai palesata ad es?
Solo x capire non ce critica lo sai quello che è successo a me no?

Solo che mio amante si è separato
E be poi non ci frequentiamo 
E nonostante tutto io privavo colpa x marito moglie sua figli zii parenti  la custode e il benzinaio


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Capito.
> *Non eravate innamorati mi viene da pensare
> *Cosi firse fattibile
> Ma timore di perdere tutto x una cosa del genere non ti si è mai palesata ad es?
> ...


Grassetto: vero
Rosso: non saprei, forse ho sempre pensato che non ci avrebbero scoperti. Non so cosa rispondere in effetti


----------



## Carola (25 Giugno 2014)

Io credo essendoci passata che in quei momenti stai cosi bene ma cosi bene che no che non ci pensi
E davvero tutta una cosa tua che ti fa bene ti regala emozioni che manco sopite io mai stata cosi bene vuoi situazione alchimia ormoni o botta in testa e ritorno ai 20
 anni che ne so

X noi era cosi
E leggo x tanti tanti traditori


Poi abbiamo alzato asticella e ci siamo visti di più e anche fuori e qualche notte di troppo insieme 

Ecc ecc.( e cmq un paio di vokte dopo meraviglie a letto o snche solo
A parlare abbracciati o ridere ecco li
Il senso di colpa fare capolino )


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Capito.
> Non eravate innamorati  mi viene da pensare
> Cosi firse fattibile
> Ma timore di perdere tutto x una cosa del genere non ti si è mai palesata ad es?
> ...


:smile:


----------

